# Will you Actually Keep your Dreamies Forever??



## Gizmodo (Aug 10, 2013)

Just a simple question
Most members have a list of dream villagers, however once you achieve all this, and your town is full of all your dreamies, do you think you'll actually keep them forever?
I was thinking... and surely it will be boring after a few months, of just having the same villagers, and never experiencing any new ones ever again, and the lack of variety?
Just wondered if anyone else felt the same
That's why im planning to have 8 dreamies who stay forever, and then 1 open spot to switch out villagers periodically, once i have their pictures  and 1 spot for campsite


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm going to keep my dream villagers for a month or two, and then trade them out for a new dream villager.

I don't like keeping everything the same. I'd get bored.


----------



## Touko (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes~ I paid/traded and looked hard for them, if they move away. *resets town until I get them again*
But I will NEVER EVER give Marshal, Shep, Daisy, Peanut, Filbert, Eunice and Muffy away. Others idc.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah i'll never give Vesta, Willow, Apple, Rolf & Stitches away :3
Freya & Muffy are dreamies but will eventually go
and Mitzi, Stinky & Lopez will eventually go


----------



## Touko (Aug 10, 2013)

One day, one of them is going to move away sneakily when I'm sleeping. I know it. I can smell it.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 10, 2013)

The only villager I'll keep is Bangle and maybe Lucky. Everyone else will be traded at one point or another.


----------



## AC Cafe (Aug 10, 2013)

I just got Goldie a few days ago and there's no way I'm letting her go.


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 10, 2013)

I only plan to keep 5 or 6 dreamies and cycle the other 4-5 who come through and befriend them and see if I can get their pictures as keepsakes, but make sure the ugly/undesirables move out ASAP.

I made a list of my absolute favorites by species, then listed those favorites overall. For example, Annabelle is my favorite anteater, but she's at the very, very bottom of species overall. Same with Bertha; she's my "favorite" hippo, but I sure didn't have much to choose from, so she'll be passing through quickly.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 10, 2013)

I have Bertha.

She stalks me every day. Whenever I look at her, she slips behind a tree. Then I keep walking and she slides out again and follows me.

It's really creepy. Sometimes she has an axe, which is even weirder, because I don't think villagers are supposed to carry axes. DX


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 10, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> I have Bertha.
> 
> She stalks me every day. Whenever I look at her, she slips behind a tree. Then I keep walking and she slides out again and follows me.
> 
> It's really creepy. Sometimes she has an axe, which is even weirder, because I don't think villagers are supposed to carry axes. DX



LOL


----------



## Cinnamoos (Aug 10, 2013)

I plan to keep all of my dream villagers. c: I was excited for them for a reason.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 10, 2013)

I'll probably get rid of them at one point or another.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 10, 2013)

PinkWater said:


> I only plan to keep 5 or 6 dreamies and cycle the other 4-5 who come through and befriend them and see if I can get their pictures as keepsakes, but make sure the ugly/undesirables move out ASAP.
> 
> I made a list of my absolute favorites by species, then listed those favorites overall. For example, Annabelle is my favorite anteater, but she's at the very, very bottom of species overall. Same with Bertha; she's my "favorite" hippo, but I sure didn't have much to choose from, so she'll be passing through quickly.



Oooh im going to do that, one from each species will be difficult... ill list them here  will be hard picking a gorilla

I was bored ok..

01.	The Sheep (they are all amazing)
02.	Stitches (Bear Cub)
03.	Tangy (Cat)
04.	Apple (Hamster)
05.	Marshal (Squirrel)
06.	Mira (Rabbit)
07.	Bones (Dog)
08.	Marina (Octopus)
09.	Rolf (Tiger)
10.	Merengue (Rhino)
11.	Alfonso (Alligator)
12.	Lily (Frog)
13.	Alice (Koala)
14.	Samson (Mouse)
15.	Freya (Wolf)
16.	Molly (Duck)
17.	Erik (Deer)
18.	Sprinkle (Penguin)
19.	Tia (Elephant)
20.	Phoebe (Ostrich)
21.	Tammi (Monkey)
22.	Ava (Chicken)
Now its getting Difficult..
23.	Tipper (Cow)
24.	 Elmer (Horse)
25.	Jacques (Bird)
26.	Elvis (Lion)
27.	Velma (Goat)
28.	Hugh (Pig)
29.	Rooney (Kangaroo)
30.	Annabelle (Anteater)
31.	Biff (Hippo)
32.	Grizzly (Bear)

Now its impossible the next 3 species are awful but
33.	Avery (Eagle)
34.	Rodeo (Bull)
35.	Hans (Gorilla)


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's my list: 

Horse: Julian
Dog: Cookie
Octopus: Marina
Bear: Pinky
Pig: Hugh
Goat: Chevre
Duck: Molly
Deer: Fauna
Wolf: Kyle
Bear Cub: Bluebear
Penguin: Aurora
Chicken: Ken
Alligator: Drago
Sheep: Pietro
Squirrel: Peanut
Elephant: Margie
Rabbit: Chrissy
Eagle: Pierce
Tiger: Rolf
Frog: Drift/Henry (tie)
Mouse: Dora
Ostritch: Flora
Hamster: Hamphrey
Cow: Patty
Cat: Bob
Bull: Rodeo
Rhino: Rhonda
Lion: Elvis
Kangaroo: Astrid
Koala: Melba
Monkey: Nana
Gorilla: Rocket
Bird: Midge
Anteater: Antonio
Hippo: Bertha

This is my dream list in it's entirety, with my most wanted at the top. I mean... if someone's offering Melba, I'll take her, but not before a Ken or Drago offer. The first five I'll keep forever. Maaaaaaaaybe I'll let Hugh go at some point.


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure all of my villagers will eventually move out (though some of them, like Genji, Tia, Papi, Mira, Rodeo, and Blanche I plan on keeping much longer than others). I have like 40 "dream" villagers, so narrowing it down would be impossible and having the same 10 villagers for the entire game would be boring as hell.


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 10, 2013)

I'll keep them all together for at least a few months, then I may eventually let some of them go, depending on when they first came to town, and if I've managed to get their picture. The ones I'm least likely to let go are Gala, Erik, Ruby, Butch, and maaaaybe Ken.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 10, 2013)

Blanche can move in? I thought she was just an April Fools day villager?


----------



## Marceline (Aug 10, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

I'd probably lose interest in a few of them... but the ones I spent a lot of time trying to get will definitely stay! ^ ^ ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 10, 2013)

If I get any, yes. I'll let all of the other villagers rotate around until I get their picture and then they can leave.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 10, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> Blanche can move in? I thought she was just an April Fools day villager?



*Blanche* is a Snooty Ostrich Villager






*Blanca* is the April Fools Day Character


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 10, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> *Blanche* is a Snooty Ostrich Villager
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh hehe


----------



## $$$$moneymoney$$$$ (Aug 10, 2013)

I only have 2 dreamies (and I have one of them already) that will stay in my town forever when I get them
not saying I don't like the other villagers but variety is good
the others I'll get their picture first and let them leave if they want to (won't be easy letting some go though...)


----------



## -strawberry (Aug 10, 2013)

yes, otherwise i wouldn't call them dream villagers haha. i spent a lot of time thinking of which villagers i liked the most and which would fit my town the most and eventually decided on 10. so once i get them, they're there to stay. c:


----------



## Seravee (Aug 10, 2013)

I will keep them for as long as I possibly can.  I am not a big fan of change so I prefer to hold on to the same villagers anyways.


----------



## Jon (Aug 10, 2013)

My mission is for all of my villagers to be cubs so yep!


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't even have dreamies...is that weird?


----------



## Jay (Aug 10, 2013)

Its funny because before this I said I was gonna keep everyone forever but I notice myself letting them go now that I have their pictures.... and there are some who will never leave me though


----------



## Nineflower (Aug 10, 2013)

I think everyone has their favorites and chase can be exciting getting them to move in. So unless people are set on a particular theme or want to go through the challenge of preserving their "perfect town" for whatever reason, I think for my own sake, I might just let things evolve naturally with some of the villagers I adore. I plan on letting some dream villagers go to make space for others. Sometimes it's nice to have a "new face" in town.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2013)

█⌦♫​I will keep my dream villagers for two months and then swap them out for better ones.​♫⌫█​


----------



## Littlemyuu (Aug 10, 2013)

I think I will always keep them, forever and ever!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

I'll probably change Lopez, Marshal, Agent S and maybe Hazel. But everyone else will never ever leave. Especially Lobo!

Blanca = AC's Slenderman.


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 10, 2013)

Tangy, Bunnie, Erik, Stitches, Peanut and Whitney are staying forever and ever and ever. The others are mainly just my favourites of the personality types my favourite 6 don't cover. I guess they can move out when I get their pictures unless I suddenly fall in love with them.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 10, 2013)

Some of my dream villagers are staying forever. - Zell, Diana and Fauna.
Bruce and Marshal I'll only get rid of if I end up with 8 or 9 villagers I like more than them. ~ pretty unlikely.
Muffy is only a dream villager cause she's one of very few uchi villagers I actually like, so she's going to be around for a long time. - If Mira or Phoebe move in then I'll keep her around until I get to see a conversation between 2 uchi villagers, then she can move.

There are more than 10 villagers I'd never let move out though. So I may have to eventually start planning alt town villagers too.


----------



## Aurora (Aug 10, 2013)

I'll never have all my dreamies in town at once, and I'll only have about half dreamies at all time, that way villagers can move in and out over a span of time and I'll eventually have my original dreamies again.


----------



## Eloise (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm taking it slow and I'll let other villagers come and go until I'm satisfied PWP wise and stuff then I'll slowly get my dreamies in.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 10, 2013)

I'll be keeping most if not all of my dreamies. My goal is to make a beautiful town that people can visit, and it'll mess with the order of things if I decide someone needs to go.
If finding dreamies wasn't so time-consuming I wouldn't mind it. I might end up trading Diana for Whitney, but not for a long while.


----------



## NinjanaMin (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm keeping one space open to cycle, I recently loss Mac to TT so once I get past the 16 cycle and get him back I'm going to keep it exactly as it is  I love my villagers! 
Although I have my other copy which I'm getting back soon so ill possibly use that when I'm bored and I'm planning on cycling out people's dreamies as I'd have got who I want :') x


----------



## MorsMortie (Aug 10, 2013)

Personally, I don't think it'll be hard to keep enjoying my dreamies. If you've played the older games, you'd probably feel the same I bet. The town seemed to rarely ever change in AC, and City Folk was awfully slow to shuffle people, too. Personally, a town full of my favourites sounds great to me, and since I've played the GameCube version having a town ranging from awful to pretty alright and played that for years without it shuffling much, I think I can keep interested in a smaller town that I've got more control of filled with cute neighbors. d:

Of course, that said, there's one neighbor of my final dream line-up that I'm considering switching out.. But I'm pretty sure I'll keep 'em in the end. xD


----------



## Ladypear (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a few I would consider trading and other who I hope stay in my town forever!!


----------



## Elaine (Aug 10, 2013)

>w> If I get Marshal from somewhere that makes a giant gaping hole in my pocket (which, it will), he's not going ever. I can see myself getting rid of Julian, well, actually I plan to do that.. I can't deal with 3 of the same type in my town lol.

I still have two spots on my dreamy list and then maybe even a third when Julian takes his leave. Lots of room for flexibility. I love my cuties and I won't get bored of them ever.


----------



## Chu (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes. 

I had such a hard time narrowing it down, now that I finally have my list I won't ever want to give them up. They are the best representatives of a Carnival. The only exception is if I decide if I want a jock since its the only personality I'm missing, I'd probably dump Merengue. The good news is I have two towns, so she'll just go there lol


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 10, 2013)

My dream villagers will stay forever, for the sake of my dog theme town.


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm going to do my best to make sure that I keep my dream villagers. I will be very upset if I lost Static, Egbert, Deli or Whitney. 

Still trying to decide on the rest of my villagers though, but I won't be upset if they left any time soon.


----------



## beebs (Aug 10, 2013)

I get bored easily, so I'll keep them until I need new faces around then pass them along to someone else who wants them. :]


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2013)

I only have/had one dream villager: Lobo the wolf. I may let him go at some point. I think I hyped him up too much in my head.


Also, *Gizmodo* - was this thread in any way inspired by the conversation you and I had a couple of days ago about villagers we may let go of in the (very distant) future?


----------



## sock (Sep 26, 2013)

I know what you mean... I may do this: get a few dreamies, get all of my pwp's requested, then decide on my least favourite 2 and keep the space open for others... That way, I shouldn't get too bored.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 26, 2013)

I know I won't get ALL my dreamies since I am VERY attached to most of my current villagers, but once I get some of my dreamies, I do plan on keeping everyone forever!


----------



## amybear91 (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't know about forever, but I'm determined to keep Marshal, Lolly, Ankha, Moe, Fang and Rosie for as long as possible 'cause I really like them all


----------



## Ricardo (Sep 26, 2013)

Probably a few of them like Alfonso, Rolf, and Fuchsia. I want to experience more friendships with other dreamies (I have a big list)
so everyone else in my town will move out eventually, after I get their pics first.


----------



## Mayor Scout (Sep 26, 2013)

Stitches and Freya are staying forever.
Marshal, Merry, Poppy, Tia and Lobo will be sold.
Ribbot and Muffy are being given away.

My main goal is a town full of snooty, lazy, and smug villagers but they may be mixed up. Certain ones will stay until I get their pictures but like I said, Freya and Stitches are NEVER leaving


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 26, 2013)

I will try to keep them for as long as I can..
It seems like villagers move more often in New Leaf.
What if I become really busy for a few days? Will I come back to ruins?


----------



## May (Sep 26, 2013)

My favourites are Tangy, Tammy, Lucky and Blaire. I have no plan to let them move but I do not know what will happen in the future.
I do not want Bill to move either because even though I dislike the Jock personality, it is good to have variety and he is cute for a jock villager. I also like Lucy... she is the cutest pig.
I'm only planning to let Bangle and Maelle move at the moment out of my current villagers. Poppy is still quite new in this town.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 26, 2013)

There's a few of my Dreamies that I'd let move away to go to better homes and might end up with more permanent villagers sooner or later.

I wouldn't plan to put a price on them either, unless ALOT of people would want said Villager.


----------



## beffa (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll always keep my dreamies, but vary the 10th one


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 26, 2013)

100% yes. if i actually get any


----------



## elegysanft (Sep 26, 2013)

I usually only have one or two animals that I never want to leave. Like Vesta is stuck with me forever, Rodeo will be too (Once/If I get him) since he was my favorite in my previous AC game. I have a feeling whatever smug character I get next will stay with me forever too since it seems like a personality I would like but I have yet to have one in my village ;-;


Im really beginning to become fond of Diana and Fauna though so theyll stay for a bit more than likely.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 26, 2013)

Some will- some won't
I'll try to keep: Kyle, Erik and Pango for as long as possible!!


----------



## Bam (Sep 26, 2013)

Bam, Frita, Lily, and Del I will never let leave.


----------



## wacoma (Sep 26, 2013)

My only dream villager in my town is Zucker, who I was lucky enough to get through regular move ins. My town doesn't have any other of my dream villagers, but I still really like all of my villagers anyway. I'm going to keep them as long as the game will let me. I'm worried if I don't play for a couple of days someone will just up and leave - the villagers seem to really like to move out in this game with no warning sometimes. :l


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 26, 2013)

Beau and Rowan will stay for as long as I can help it. Everyone else could eventually swap around but only after they've been in my town for a long time.


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't think anyone will keep them forever. There will come a time when people get bored of the game or a new comes out, they won't play New Leaf as often. And during the time they're absent, someone will eventually move out.


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 26, 2013)

I have five villagers who I want to keep forever (though I MAY eventually let Blanche and Merengue go) and if I ever get Ribbot, he will be staying forever too.


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, I have Tangy, Marcie, and Grizzly in my town and I am not letting any of them move.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Sep 26, 2013)

Rosie is going to stay in my town forever!


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 26, 2013)

Sydney, Eugene, Simon, Bangle & Astrid are 100% staying forever


----------



## Silversea (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm paranoid about the future. Villagers ask to move every week, and I can't guarantee that in the future years that I'll remember to check my town all the time. So one day I'm going to start losing them.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL NOPPEEE.

I'm keeping Chief, Maple, Phoebe, Carmen, Eugene, and Coco when I get her. Everyone else might get the boot eventually.


----------



## Saphy (Sep 26, 2013)

Out of my current villagers I'm 100% never letting Bruce go, and probably Beau as well. I think having the same villagers would get boring.


----------



## matoki (Sep 26, 2013)

I haven't gotten any of my dreamies yet, so I can't say for sure. Out of my current villagers I am definitely keeping Zucker and Tom forever. The others I might let go eventually.


----------



## Gummysaur (Sep 26, 2013)

I love all my villagers though, I'm scared that if I let one go a really ugly one will take its place. I only like 3 of the smug villagers xD


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't really have any dream villagers and I get bored too easily, I like when I get new ones and hope to have all of them at some point.  I do have a few I would like to stay but even if they left I wouldn't lose sleep over it or anything.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 26, 2013)

Bianca is never moving! She will stay with me forever and ever and ever!!!


----------



## Pixlplume (Sep 26, 2013)

Frita will not be leaving my town! 
The only way that I would want her to leave is if I choose to reset my town, but that is not going to happen for a LONG time.


----------



## sweetfire (Sep 26, 2013)

I love my villagers right now, so none of them are moving anytime soon.


----------



## rivulet (Sep 26, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> I have Bertha.
> 
> She stalks me every day. Whenever I look at her, she slips behind a tree. Then I keep walking and she slides out again and follows me.
> 
> It's really creepy. Sometimes she has an axe, which is even weirder, because I don't think villagers are supposed to carry axes. DX


 I can relate to this

someone voided her and I JUST HAD TO GET THE LIL BICH D:<


----------



## Byngo (Sep 26, 2013)

All my villagers are staying in my town. Some because I love them, and all of them for the reason that anywhere that a villager could possible move would destroy something in my town. And, I can't do the reset trick because all my extra character slots are taken, so yeah... I'm going to be with these villagers as long as my game lasts.


----------



## Venn (Sep 26, 2013)

I will keep most of them, but some I can see switching out for newer ones.


----------



## Stitched (Sep 26, 2013)

I have "back up" dreamies in case my dreamies ever leave... which, coincidentally, happened.
Until I feel like cycling for Olivia, I'm going to find Purrl once I finish Wolfgang's cycle and move him back in.  My backup for Wolfgang WAS Kabuki, but Kabuki ended up being in the cycled villagers... :c
Sooner or later I'll let Peck go in order to get Sterling.  
I can't decide if I want Marina and Sydney since I find Normal villagers to be quite boring, so maybe I'll let Marina go (in a looooong long time)

As for Jacques, he's never leaving.  I love him. ;___;  and I still haven't found an Uchi I like as much as Deirdre (Mira creeps me out a little idk)
Stitches is never ever never ever never never ever ever leaving.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 26, 2013)

Honestly, I don't know. The only ones I can say that I will absolutely not allow to leave willingly are Ribbot, Ankha, and Cherry. Ankha and Cherry were both original villagers in my very first ACNL town, and I've been missing both of them ever since I deleted that town. Ribbot moved into my current town and he's just really grown me.
However, because I'm still new to AC and am not familiar with a lot of villagers, my other dreamies were chosen because people made them sound like they'd be fun villagers to play with and I thought it'd be cool to have them in my village. Maybe I'll be wrong, though, and I'll end up hating some of the villagers on my dreamie list. Who knows?


----------



## Sunsu (Sep 27, 2013)

It's a good question actually. I really enjoy the same villagers though so I actually plan on keeping all of mine when I get them. However the thought of one open spot in rotation sounds like a good idea. I may do that if I ever do end up bored. But for now, I'm just planning on sticking with them!


----------



## Twisk (Sep 27, 2013)

If I ever get all my dream neighbors, I'm definitely going to try to keep them forever! Unless I decide that one of them isn't my dream neighbor anymore, and that I'd rather have someone else...
I like the idea of having a stable town full of residents I love, with no more moving-in-and-out constantly. It would be refreshing to just see the same faces everyday and develop relationships with them over time. And it'd of course be nice to be able to put hybrids wherever I want to without fear, and to not have to worry about the reset trick anymore. I really look forward to getting them all one day <3


----------



## Wondrous (Sep 27, 2013)

jenikinz said:


> I don't really have any dream villagers and I get bored too easily, I like when I get new ones and hope to have all of them at some point.  I do have a few I would like to stay but even if they left I wouldn't lose sleep over it or anything.



This.

I have only one dreamie, (Friga), so of course I'd try to keep her 'forever' (as long as I POSSIBLY can♥) but if she ends up moving, it's not the end of the world. I like variety in my town, lots of different species, genders, personalities, and looks. It adds depth and a sense of realism. I like the anticipation of not knowing who's going to move in next.


----------



## nellpond (Sep 27, 2013)

are you kidding me? i get so attached to _non_-dreamies that it's sometimes hard to let _them_ go. i plan on keeping some of my villagers forever uwu


----------



## Hina (Sep 27, 2013)

Yup 
I just want to get it done so I can finalize my town with paths and trees etc.
Lately I haven't been really "attached" to any of my villagers since I'm not able to play every day anymore. But when I do play, gosh they're so cute D:


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 27, 2013)

I constantly change my mind about who I want in my town - sometimes I'll love a villager to pieces for ages, then decide I want someone else. I love Bob, Beau and Stitches - they were all originally dreamies of mine - but I have 3 lazies in my town now so I'm having to decide who to get rid of out of the three to make room for another kind of villager. So, I don't know if there's anyone I'll be keeping *forever* but I'll probably be keeping them for a long time <333


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 27, 2013)

2 months into my town and still noone has left, i have attachment issues tbh haha


----------



## Isabella (Sep 28, 2013)

i'm constantly torn between keeping the villagers i've had since june/july that i got attached to or having a full cub town so idk. and i have 4 cubs now so it's getting there
if i had a second town i'd do both but i don't feel like buying another copy of the game LOL


----------



## moonbunny (Sep 28, 2013)

I plan on keeping my villagers for a long, long time. _Maybe_ there will come a day when I'll want to see a few new faces, but I imagine that I would have to be *very* bored with my town for that to happen. Otherwise, it just wouldn't be worth the effort I put into finding all of them + using the reset trick to get their houses in decent locations. So, effectively, yes, I'm keeping them "forever." I just don't like to use such terms XD

Besides, I think I'll like the stability. It will feel like a very close-knit village if all of them stay. :3


----------



## MewFromSkyeim (Sep 28, 2013)

I made my variety of Dreamies huge so I can switch around as I please


----------



## Padas (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a huge list , but the ones in my siggy are the mains. 
If any of them move out without me  knowing, I've got a replacement for their personality and or/ species.

- - - Post Merge - - -

NIntendo needs to make it so we can keep certain villagers, but of course some may go..
I'd spend some extra money to keep my dreamies >.<


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, there's some dreamies I'm willing to trade/sell or let go.

Made a thread about it too.


----------



## Azzie (Sep 29, 2013)

I think I'll be willing to let them move after obtaining their picture. That way I'll have a record of their time in Dreamsie forever and I can make new friends! (And so can they!)


----------



## Megan. (Sep 29, 2013)

Yup, I intend to keep my dream villagers forever. Once I've got all of mine I'll be able to place all of my paths and PWPs.


----------



## Avalanche (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes. Yes I will.


----------



## ninfia (Sep 29, 2013)

absolutely!! i dont get bored of them, i am very very attached and i love them all a lot uvu


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 29, 2013)

of course I'll keep them!


----------



## Scribbler397 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes. My precious Moe is never leaving. EVER! Bwa ha ha ha ha!


----------



## fifimonkeh (Sep 29, 2013)

At the moment, yes! I love pretty much all of my villagers apart from Rasher, so they're going to be staying for a while unless I have to kick one out to make room for my 3 remaining dreamies


----------

